# Give me the low-down . .



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

on De Rosa's in general.

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new ride. The Wilier Cento Uno is what I'm
lusting after but, IF the shifting problems are true I'm may be looking at
a De Rosa for the first time.

Does anyone have any good info, insight, or links that can help me 
decide if a De Rosa is the way to go for me? Model differences?
There seems to be three frames which are closely priced? Thoughts?

The bike will never be beat or see foul weather, but will have a demanding
rider who will always be pushing it hard and fast. I also love to climb! 

I don't have a local dealer, but travel a lot and can test ride then. I've never 
ridden a De Rosa BTW . . . . . Thanks all!


----------



## mhinson (Aug 2, 2009)

*De Rosa*

Get the De Rosa. I have rode a Cento Uno, Moots and own a Look 585 Ultra. The De Rosa King 3 is far and above the best bike that I have been on. It is not as light as the Look 585 but it is way faster on the the flats and small hills without beating you to death. The Look is a great bike: fast, Climbs well and descends like crazy but it is a little on the stiff side for longer rides. 

I have rode a couple Cento Uno's and my neighbor has one. He loves it but the King 3 is in a league of its own. The Cento did not feel as lively as my Look or King 3 but, none the less a very good bike.

I have the silver King 3 and my ridding buddy has the matte black King 3 as well. We both average 3-7 miles per faster on our loops that we ride often. I can honestly say that the King 3 was worth every penny.


----------

